# War in Heaven?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Given the scope of the Horus Heresy series, I was wondering if it would be practial or in any way feasible to run a series or several regarding the War in Heaven. 

This period in 40k lore is largely untouched (much like the Heresy was) barring a few vague mentions in several codexes, so got me thinking if it would work? 

I realise this is massively unlikely to happen, BL seems almost terrified of releasing a novel that doesn`t concern the Imperium in some way, but disregarding that for a moment, how do you think it could work?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally no. I think it would generally be a bad idea. The War in Heaven occured ~60,000,000 years ago, nothing about 40k is even remotley similar to the situation back then. It just wouldn't be _Warhammer_.

And despite that I think the ancient events are best left as myths and legends.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

What was the war is heavrn? The c'tan vs the old ones?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Personally no. I think it would generally be a bad idea. The War in Heaven occured ~60,000,000 years ago, nothing about 40k is even remotley similar to the situation back then. It just wouldn't be _Warhammer_.
> 
> And despite that I think the ancient events are best left as myths and legends.


My opinion is the same. The ancient legends and myths have power because they are just such myths, its something that we should imagine as the first war that would shape the universe and the creation of Chaos. Some more lore on it from the next Necron Codex would be nice, perhaps a climactic battle given a name, but thats it. Anything more and it loses the magic.



raider1987 said:


> What was the war is heaven? The c'tan vs the old ones?


Its the C'tan and their Necron servants fighting the Old Ones and their servants, the Eldar and the Krork. It also results in the birth of Chaos and three of the the Dark Gods (minus Slaanesh of course).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Shame. I figured it wouldn`t work as a whole.


----------

